# Rating system



## Uber 88 (Aug 16, 2018)

Has anyone noticed thier ratings keep dropping since the new app ...i dont get the 5 star ratings like i used to and getting complaints that make no sense at all!!!!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Have you noticed that many drivers dont care about their ratings on UP.N?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I haven’t had a rating for the last 75 rides, Uber is using an abacus for their new system.


----------



## Uber 88 (Aug 16, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Have you noticed that many drivers dont care about their ratings on UP.N?


Doesnt your ratings affect what kind of rides u get???


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Uber 88 said:


> Doesnt your ratings affect what kind of rides u get???


No.

Im assuming from your posts that you are new to this, so we can break it down for you.

Lyft/Uber does not care about you. You are not the valued partner that you may think you are. If they deactivate you, there are 10 more waiting to take your spot.

The only reason you rating matters is simple:

Driver Rating above 4.60 = Gets Rides
Drive Rating below 4.60 = Deactivated

Thats it....rider compliments, badges, a Lyft Amp means zero.

As a new member of the UP.N, read the threads from people who know what they are doing. Acceptance Rate, Long Pick Up Fees, Pool, its all junk...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Uber 88 said:


> Doesnt your ratings affect what kind of rides u get???


Technically no. I know they're testing a system where highly rated drivers get priority for pings but there's always going to be an average rating for your area. As long as you keep your rating above the deactivation level (Which isn't that hard to do btw), you should be good.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Technically no. I know they're testing a system where highly rated drivers get priority for pings but there's always going to be an average rating for your area. As long as you keep your rating above the deactivation level (Which isn't that hard to do btw), you should be good.


Oops...I forgot about the Uber Gold or whatever that stupid program is. For an extra 6%, Id rather pick and choose my rides than be an aboedient ant gobbling up every crappy request.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Oops...I forgot about the Uber Gold or whatever that stupid program is. For an extra 6%, Id rather pick and choose my rides than be an aboedient ant gobbling up every crappy request.


They're also advertising a program where certain riders get highly rated drivers. Not sure how it will affect the average driver.

Bottom line, the rating system is useless, unfair and designed to control the mind. I've ignored it thus far and I will continue doing so.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Boy....it thats the case, I better start trying to care about my rating.....

Nevermind, seems like a lot of work.

Actually went and checked 4.94 rating. I can only imagine what it would be if I gave a rats rear end.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uber 88 said:


> Has anyone noticed thier ratings keep dropping since the new app ...i dont get the 5 star ratings like i used to and getting complaints that make no sense at all!!!!


Yes I have noticed.

Initially I replied with a lot more detail but really don't feel like arguing the point.

Suffice to say that if you're going to down rate a pax now don't screw around with with anything less than a 1 star every time.


----------



## ysosrs (Jan 10, 2019)

I've didn't noticed any changes during the last week


----------

